# Please resize this gif



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I would resize it myself but I havent figured out how to do that yet and I don't think I have the right software. I want it to be 125 kb or smaller so I can use it as an avy.










Thanks a lot and rep will be given. Maybe points too depending on how much I have.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

haha that awesome. ill see what i can do


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hopefully you can resize it because while Forrest acting gay is a good avy the Techno Viking is a million times better.


----------

